# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Need some input for DVA Chat times

## Chimpertainment

So, I am wondering what time and day is most convenient for chat classes.


*Times are Pacific Standard Time -8gmt

Post a different time, if your available time is not listed*

----------


## Chimpertainment

Also, an additional note: Our next class will be this Wednesday at 1pm Pacific time. 

Any further input would be appreciated as I would like everyone to be involved as possible in how we set up the chat classes. If you are interested in a particular topic, or would like to ask any questions, or have any ideas whatsoever for chat, please post them here. 

Over the coming weeks, I will be noting what topics people are discussing the most in their workbooks so we can have as on topic a chat as possible.

My hope is to provide a consistent time and place for people to come and talk about experiences, learn, ask questions, and get to know fellow classmates. 

Thanks peeps!  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

bumpity bump...2morrow 2morrow

----------

